# Moderator/Administrator?



## WiseOwlGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple can designate a mod, administrator or a forum supporter. Forum supporter however cannot administer the site. Chris H is the forum owner/administrator. I am not aware of a of mods list. Blue is members.


----------



## WiseOwlGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

...


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, thanks for clearing that up Amp, I had never really paid attention to the colors before:scratchhead: doh!

I was a mod on a forum that had a page that listed all the mods and their bios one time, I thought it was pretty cool. Maybe we should implement something like that. You could put a pic of you racing around in the TAM ferrari with the wind in your hair


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> You could put a pic of you racing around in the TAM ferrari with the wind in your hair


What Ferrari??? Wait a minute, what hair?????


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove (Apr 21, 2011)

Chris H. said:


> I was a mod on a forum that had a page that listed all the mods and their bios one time, I thought it was pretty cool. Maybe we should implement something like that.


That would be a great idea! On the couple of forums that I helped out as a staff member we had that-- it's nice to put a face to the name and know a little bit about the person (makes us realize that staff are human beings too). :smthumbup:


----------

